# fiberglass retirement?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Is there an age where fiberglass gets too old and oxidized to repair or work with?

I'm thinking about putting a 30 tiller on this old runabout...remove those spray rails, add coffin in the middle, paint the bow like they did those P40 Flying Tigers back in the day.

How old is too old?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a condition where glass should be retired but the life span since invention has not yet been determined.

If the glass looks dry rotted then it most likely should be passed on. This is something someone with experience can tell. If you bang around on it you will hear different tones and bad spots will sound low and feel soft.

Simply looking at the picture, there appears to be enough house paint on there to protect the fibers - get a great price and go for it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sad but true, I've ridden in antique fiberglass runabouts from the 50's,
hulls that are over 50 years old, and the 'glass work is better than a lot of the hulls
that came out in the the last 30 years. Many of those old hulls were overbuilt,
as the materials used were new technology, and not fully trusted. Or it could be
that the chopper gun hadn't been invented or used yet... :-?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you remove the spray rails, repaint it to give it the appearance it has wings.


----------

